# الركض - العدو



## happycat

السلام عليكم،

أود معرفة الفرق الجوهري بين كلمة "ركض" و"عدو" ومتى يصح استخدام إحداهما دون الأخرى، سأكون ممتنة لو كانت الإجابة مدعمة بأمثلة.

شكراً جزيلاً
في انتظار الرد


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب علمي، الجري هو الحركة السريعة المتناسقة الرتيبة بنسق واحد، ومنه سميّ صغير الكلب والأسد وغيرهم بالجَرو. الركض هو الحركة السريعة بضرب القدمين بقوة في الأرض، والعدو هو الارتفاع في الجري وغالبا ما يستخدم للخيل.


----------



## happycat

mahaodeh said:


> حسب علمي، الجري هو الحركة السريعة المتناسقة الرتيبة بنسق واحد، ومنه سميّ صغير الكلب والأسد وغيرهم بالجَرو. الركض هو الحركة السريعة بضرب القدمين بقوة في الأرض، والعدو هو الارتفاع في الجري وغالبا ما يستخدم للخيل.



وماذا عن "الركض"؟ وأي كلمة تنطبق على سباقات الماراثون؟؟؟

شكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

happycat said:


> وماذا عن "الركض"؟





> الركض هو الحركة السريعة بضرب القدمين بقوة في الأرض


----------



## Mahaodeh

بالنسبة للسباقات، أظن أن أفضل تعبير هو العدو لأن الراكض لا يضرب الأرض بقوة بل بخفة ويرفع نفسه بتلك الضربة كي يجري بسرعة أكبر. كما أن لسان العرب يذكر أن العدّاء هو الذي يعدو بسرعة والتسابق يكون بالعدو.


----------



## happycat

Mahaodeh said:


> بالنسبة للسباقات، أظن أن أفضل تعبير هو العدو لأن الراكض لا يضرب الأرض بقوة بل بخفة ويرفع نفسه بتلك الضربة كي يجري بسرعة أكبر. كما أن لسان العرب يذكر أن العدّاء هو الذي يعدو بسرعة والتسابق يكون بالعدو.



شكراً جزيلاً


----------

